# Teaching Teddy to Roll over!



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Teddy is now 4 months old and knows how to: sit, lay down, stay, fetch, come, & paw.

It is now the 4th session of teaching him to roll over...however, he only rolls over when I guide him..and he has a treat to follow.

If I don't guide him and just tell him to roll over, he'll just sit & look at me like, "what's roll over mean??" 

I just got to be patient right? He would soon just roll over...righttttt? 

Just getting impatient bc Teddy is a fast learner and highly treat motivated so all those other tricks were sooooo easy to teach him, he caught on after 1 session! I just want him to roll over on his own, already! LOL!

Any advice?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Heck I'm impressed with what you've done already. That's awesome.


----------



## sonya21 (Apr 28, 2013)

Teddy u are amazing keep up the fantastic work WOW im impressed
my Tiddles is 20mths knows up sit bed stay, not to good on the come -use to be but at the moment she is abit cranky,she knows to sit at every corner or road when going for walks,knows the word leave-don't touch
But im impressed with you Teddy cant wait to hear more


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

As of today, Teddy has officially rolled over on his own! Wasn't patient enough, I guess 

Thanks ladies! I'm grateful Teddy is so treat motivated and that makes it so easy to train him! :thumbsup:


----------

